#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  What are the advantages of header files?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Header files are the files with extension which contains C function declarations and macro definitions 
to be shared between source files.
I would like to know about the advantages of header files.


Can you guys list down the advantages of header files here?

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Header files are the files with extension which contains C function declarations and macro definitions 
> to be shared between source files.
> I would like to know about the advantages of header files.
> 
> 
> Can you guys list down the advantages of header files here?


Header files are the placeholder of commonly used function which are frequently used during the execution of a program .
it isn't necessary to include header file in c.however ,without the functionally provided by some header files,
your program wouldn't be able do very much that is useful ./n

----------


## Bhavya

> Header files are the placeholder of commonly used function which are frequently used during the execution of a program .
> it isn't necessary to include header file in c.however ,without the functionally provided by some header files,
> your program wouldn't be able do very much that is useful ./n


Thanks for sharing,Do you know any other advantages than this?

----------

